# Game 75: Cavaliers @ Nets--04.08.06



## ghoti

*Game 75
Cleveland Cavaliers @ New Jersey Nets**
Saturday April 8th, 2006
1:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WABC - 770 AM
Nets Record: 46-28


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.7</td><td>24.2</td><td>13.3</td><td>19.9</td><td>3.5
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>6.0</td><td>6.3</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.2</td><td>3.9</td><td>.9</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.7</td><td>3.1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.3</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Eric Snow*</td><td>*Larry Hughes*</td><td>*Zydrunas Ilgauskas*</td><td>*LeBron James*</td><td>*Drew Gooden*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>4.8</td><td>15.7</td><td>15.9</td><td>31.6</td><td>11.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.5</td><td>4.0</td><td>7.6</td><td>7.2
</td><td>8.7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>4.3</td><td>3.7</td><td>1.2
</td><td>6.7
</td><td>.7</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Donyell Marshall*</td><td>*Damon Jones*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>9.2</td><td>6.8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.1</td><td>1.6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>.8</td><td>2.1</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="70%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Nets*</td><td> 
</td><td>*Cavs*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Vince Carter 24.2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>LeBron James 31.6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 7.3
</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Drew Gooden 8.7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>LeBron James 6.7
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 1.9</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>LeBron James 1.6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Nenad Krstic .8</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Zydrunas Ilgauskas 1.7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Richard Jefferson 49.9
</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Alan Henderson 54.3%</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Jason Kidd 35.6*
</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Sasha Pavlovic 38.6%</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Scott Padgett 81.3%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Zydrunas Ilgauskas 83.4%</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>46-28</td><td>--</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>34-41
</td><td>12.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>32-44</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Toronto Raptors
</td><td>26-50</td><td>21</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*New York Knicks*
</td><td>*21-54*</td><td>*25.5*</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>61-15</td><td>--</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Miami Heat</td><td>49-26</td><td>11.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>46-28</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>45-30</td><td>15.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Washington Wizards
</td><td>39-36</td><td>21.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Milwaukee Bucks
</td><td>37-39</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>Indiana Pacers
</td><td>36-39</td><td>24.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chicago Bulls
</td><td>35-40</td><td>25.5</td></tr></tbody></table>


*Previous Games:*
12.9.05, @ CLE: Nets 109-Cavaliers 100
12.27.05, @ NJ: Nets 96-Cavaliers 91
2.1.06, @ CLE: Cavaliers 91-Nets 85



Official Media Game Notes (PDF)


​


----------



## Brolic

the 2 teams are similar in record and we both want to get to 50 wins. The media loves the Cavs understandably they have the boy wonder. Nets need to beat them and it will be sweet bc I'll be there!


----------



## GrandKenyon6

This will be a blowout, especially if Z doesn't play.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Its time to give Lebron a reality check


----------



## ZÆ

GrandKenyon6 said:


> This will be a blowout, especially if Z doesn't play.


I hope so, Z is the only one that hurts us. LBJ gets his numbers against us but RJ puts him in check.


----------



## ghoti

Hot teams? These are the hottest.

The Cavs have won 9 of 10 and are just a game behind the Nets.


The Nets have won 14 in a row.

They have also won 27 of the last 30 home games.


----------



## ZÆ

ghoti said:


> Hot teams? These are the hottest.
> 
> The Cavs have won 9 of 10 and are just a game behind the Nets.
> 
> 
> The Nets have won 14 in a row.
> 
> *They have also won 27 of the last 30 home games.*


CrAzY!


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Yeah but they also lost to the Knicks and it's not like their win streak was impressive. They beat Charlotte, Philly, Miami sans Shaq, Portland, Charlotte again, Boston, Houston, the Lakers, and Dallas. Dallas was on the second night of a back to back having played Detroit the night before. Cleveland = meh.


----------



## Vincanity15311

i'll have the privelages of attending this game... cant wait


----------



## justasking?

I believe this will be a great game. Lebron will once again be difficult to stop, so trying to limit him is the best a team can do. Luckily for the Nets, they have RJ who seems to be good at limiting him or getting him below his usual level of play. Murray has been playing well for the CAvs. He has hit some big shots and has had good games for the Cavs. The presence or absence of Z is going to be big... and if he plays, will he be 100%? Thats something which can be a very big factor in this game. 

I hope the Nets learned from the near mishap these past 2 games against Atlanta and the Bobcats. They won both but they nearly lost the lead as well. If the Nets start out strong and become aggressive throughout, then the chances of winning this game are high. Kidd will have his way in the PG position, VC always plays well against the Cavs and RJ usually limits Lebron. If Krstic plays the way he has been during this streak then the Nets would be difficult to beat in this game. However, if the Nets are lackadaisical and just going through the flow, then that will make it terribly difficult for them to get this game. 

Start strong and finish strong Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Intense Enigma

This game should be on National tv. :curse:


----------



## Brolic

Intense Enigma said:


> This game should be on National tv. :curse:


whata you gonna do as long as we win the media has to talk about it. I think RJ just said on PTI "we'll get our respect from the playoffs"


----------



## justasking?

Intense Enigma said:


> This game should be on National tv. :curse:


If you're in Canada, I believe its going to be televised in The Score. :cheers:


----------



## Intense Enigma

justasking? said:


> If you're in Canada, I believe its going to be televised in The Score. :cheers:


 Thanks but im not from Canada.

But im not saying it because i can't see the game,i got League pass.

I say it because these are 2 off the hottest teams in the league right now,this is a great matchup and deserve to be on National tv.

But we all know the story of the NETS and National TV,no love from the league.Oh well.......... :curse:


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Leborn James need some whopping from either Vince,Rj,Kidd,or Nenad.... 
either one of them could end up exploding and just start scoring more than 40 points....
the King is gonna get dethrowned by VC


----------



## Aurelino

The Nets defense has slipped in the last few games. Hopefully, they'll tighten it up tomorrow.


----------



## neoxsupreme

kamaze said:


> the 2 teams are similar in record and we both want to get to 50 wins. The media loves the Cavs understandably they have the boy wonder. Nets need to beat them and it will be sweet bc I'll be there!


Hope the Nets keep the streak alive & you could get your money's worth.


----------



## Fray

I hope the Nets own LeBron James.


----------



## jarkid

Fray said:


> I hope the Nets own LeBron James.


yes, we will.


----------



## jarkid

lebron looks much much older..........


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

yay today is the day we will dethrown the king.... lol I wonder what Larry and VC have up their sleves for today's game?????????

15 game winning streak is gonna all around the NBA if the VINSANITY destory the King's reputation today.....

come on the Heat keep losing....
its time for the all healthy detriot to start getting injuries from the starters....


----------



## Magnivincent

The Nets have played sub par against the lottery teams we faced the last two games. But let's remember the somewhat sub par game we played against a mediocre team like Minnesota before turning in one our biggest wins of the season over Detroit. Not to mention Pheonix the night afterwards. The Nets have shown the ability to step up the play when the need arises. Let's hope that happens tonight against Lebron, cause we'll need it. Prediction: Nets win. 97-95


----------



## ghoti

If the Cavaliers score under 85 points, the Nets are serious contenders to win a title.


----------



## VCFSO2000

I've never watched a CLE-NJN game this year,who guards Lebron?RJ?Kidd?A group thing with the big 3 all taking a crack at him?

Who does the best job?


----------



## VC_15

VCFSO2000 said:


> I've never watched a CLE-NJN game this year,who guards Lebron?RJ?Kidd?A group thing with the big 3 all taking a crack at him?
> 
> Who does the best job?



Rj is the one that guards lebron and he has done a fairly good job on him, limiting lebron to 29 pts on 45 % Fg.


----------



## Krstic12

Good defense makes victory.Go Nets! Go Krstic!


----------



## HB

Will big Z be playing


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Will big Z be playing





> *Zydrunas Ilgauskas did not practice with the Cavs on Friday and won't play today against the Nets, although the team still has him listed as ``doubtful,'' not ``out.''* He said the swelling in his sprained left ankle was down and he was out of the plastic protective boot, but that the ankle was still sore. Ilgauskas will next test the ankle during the team's workout Sunday in Oklahoma City and hasn't ruled out playing Monday against the Hornets.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/14295628.htm


----------



## jarkid

go nets, go nets, go nets, go go go ...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'm very hyped and pumped up for todays game.....I don't know why?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I'm very hyped and pumped up for todays game.....I don't know why?


 GAME TIME.....GO NETS!


----------



## Brasil

Where is the score prediction???

Nets win 100
Cavs 89



Go Nets.

I'm used to never watch the game. All i do is read the comments here and gamechannel in yahoo.


----------



## ghoti

Krstic12 said:


> Good defense makes victory.Go Nets! Go Krstic!


Yep! Deeeeefense!

Let's pull out the playoff defense like against Detroit, Phoenix and Miami.


----------



## Petey

Hey... look at that, a ghoti game thread.

If this jinxs out streak, I'll hunt him and TMac11 down through their IPs!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Nets No.1


----------



## Phenom Z28

Um....my score prediction is 95-83 if it will count at all for the score prediction game...


----------



## ghoti

Brasil said:


> Where is the score prediction???


No prediction game today. TMC11 was a little under the weather and by the time I figured out he didn't put one up, it was too late. Sorry.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

No Z means mucho NK!


----------



## ghoti

Dominate!


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!! :clap:


----------



## jarkid

hurry up ! start the game !


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> Hey... look at that, a ghoti game thread.
> 
> If this jinxs out streak, I'll hunt him and TMac11 down through their IPs!
> 
> -Petey


I didn't want to do it for just that reason. He told me it's 100% on him if the Nets lose! :cheers:


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter owned LeBron James.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jarkid said:


> hurry up ! start the game !


 YES....Start the game!


----------



## Brasil

ghoti said:


> No prediction game today. TMC11 was a little under the weather and by the time I figured out he didn't put one up, it was too late. Sorry.



Ok.

Good Job in the game thread Ghoti.


As good as Todd thread.


Go Nets. I want 22 in a row.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Who's covering the game today.....Marv,Mark,Ian,Spinarkle


----------



## jarkid

what is NBA doing? i can't wait ? because i sacrifise my sleeping time to come here, damn it. don't waste my time, start the game now, damn it, it's 1:12 now.


----------



## Petey

Brasil said:


> *Where is the score prediction???*
> 
> Nets win 100
> Cavs 89
> 
> 
> 
> Go Nets.
> 
> I'm used to never watch the game. All i do is read the comments here and gamechannel in yahoo.


It'll be back next game... sorry.

Nets control the tip.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Pass to Krstic picked off.

Gooden on the fade as Collins closes in.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Krstic with the bucket down low to tie it up.

Krstic looking aggressive.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

give the ball to nenad !


----------



## Petey

Gooden baseline hits.

Cavs 4-2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

drew gooden wh0ring jason collins


----------



## jarkid

it's a V-C-threeeeeeeee


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 3 to put the Nets back up 1.

Gooden responds on the other end again.

Cavs 6-5.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

damn, drew gooden, collins! defend on him !!


----------



## Vinsane

who is checkin gooden


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, can't hit. Cavs bring it down.

Dump down to Varjerao (SP?)

Hits.

Cavs attacking.

Cavs 8-5.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

No playoff intensity defense so far.

Shouldn't have slacked off against the bad teams.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cavs playing flawless so far.


----------



## Vinsane

it would be nice to stop lettin kristic get the ball on offense so much and make him play some d


----------



## XRay34

rj hasnt touched ball once


----------



## jarkid

i don't want to see our streak is over today.


----------



## jarkid

CLE 8:59 Anderson Varejao missed 1st of 2 Free Throws 
CLE 8:59 Anderson Varejao missed 2nd of 2 Free Throws 

nice


----------



## Phenom Z28

Is my avatar stopped for anyone else?


----------



## GM3

Krstic misses

Varejao misses, board Cavs, miss

VC 3

tied @ 8


----------



## XRay34

its a viinnnnnn saaaaaaaane boooooooooooner


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Carter hits the 3 to put the Nets back up 1.
> 
> Gooden responds on the other end again.
> 
> Cavs 6-5.
> 
> -Petey


 Gooden coming out on Fire I see, but so far looks to be a back and forth game.....DEFENSE,DEFENSE....Bring up the intensity and energy level on that end of the court!


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> it would be nice to stop lettin kristic get the ball on offense so much and make him play some d


it's a V-C three.


----------



## Vinsane

kristic takin way to many shots


----------



## GM3

James hits 

10-8 Cavs

Time out Nets.,


----------



## jarkid

11-8 Cavs, damn, Timeout NETS.


----------



## HB

Am thinking Vince stopping at the 3 point line is actually a team plan.


----------



## jarkid

please defend on Gooden, thanks.


----------



## mjm1

awww ****, no shred of defense in sight.


----------



## neoxsupreme

jarkid said:


> i don't want to see our streak is over today.


I don't want to see our streak end ever.


----------



## HB

Boy that bron dude is fast


----------



## XRay34

cliff robinson doesnt age does he?


----------



## XRay34

Oooooooh My Fn God!!!!!!!! Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

So far how do the Nets look on the court today.....Who's come out sharper from the locker rooms Cavs or Nets?


----------



## HB

My God Vince are you crazy


----------



## GM3

RJ misses

James gets the foul on Collins...will shoot 2..hits both...12-8 Cavs

Cliffy in for Collins.

Under 8

Carter draws foul on Snow..non shooting

Carter with the sickness on Varejoe

12-10 Cavs

LBJ misses

Carter to Krstic hits

tied @ 12


----------



## jarkid

VC go VC go


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Beautiful pass by Carter to Krstic on the cut!


----------



## HB

What a pass Vince


----------



## ghoti

The whole team should wear the headbands they gave away to the fans.


----------



## Vinsane

so vc jammed on varejeo


----------



## XRay34

vince looks ready


----------



## HB

LOL this Mark Jackson guy is funny


----------



## Petey

What a great pickup for the Cavs in Flip Murray.

Puts the Cavs up 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

let Lamond Murray play on Ronald Murray, let Ronald know who is better.


----------



## GM3

LBJ misses

Carter misses 3

Murray hits

14-12 Cavs

Carter draws foul on Varejeo...will shoot 2


----------



## XRay34

never seen vince this pumped to be honest

what a start...


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter is heating it up. Keep giving him the ball.


----------



## HB

If that had gone in, whew!


----------



## jarkid

VC is very agreesive today, maybe he would get 65 points in this game.


----------



## Vinsane

r u guys gonna tell me did vc dunk on anderson


----------



## GM3

Vince goes 1 of 2

14-13 Cavs

Gooden misses.

TV Timeout


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

So Vc's the hot hand right now carrying the Offense so far?


----------



## HB

Good D on that possession


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane: Give the ball to Vince.


----------



## GM3

Vinsane said:


> r u guys gonna tell me did vc dunk on anderson


yes he did.


----------



## Vinsane

neoxsupreme said:


> Carter is heating it up. Keep giving him the ball.


naw if i know this team soon we will start tryin to get kidd involved


----------



## Phenom Z28

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Is my avatar stopped for anyone else?


Anyone?


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> r u guys gonna tell me did vc dunk on anderson


Yeah he did, I shouldnt be encouraging you, but it was nasty


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> naw if i know this team soon we will start tryin to get kidd involved


you have been changed.


----------



## Vinsane

Grandmazter3 said:


> yes he did.


was it a monster jam


----------



## mjm1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Anyone?


nope


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Anyone?


Its moving Phenom. :cheers:


----------



## HB

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Anyone?


Its working for me, I can see it in motion.


----------



## GM3

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Anyone?


No.Its still going.


----------



## Vinsane

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Anyone?


no i still see it


----------



## GM3

Vinsane said:


> was it a monster jam


yes but weve seen better from Vince, still hot though.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hehe thanks guys...Kinda wierd that it's stopped for me though. Maybe I just gotta reboot.


----------



## HB

Hmm why are the cavs playing Hughes? I mean shouldnt they work him in of the bench


----------



## XRay34

LeBron is a f'n beast


----------



## GM3

Hughes fouls Carter...non shooting

Under 6 to play

Carter gets the roll

15-14 Nets

LBJ gets the bucket and the foul

16-15 Cavs..LBJ will shoot 1


----------



## big furb

Today looks like a good day for the nets to utilize the Vinsane gameplan, give the ball to vince and get the hell out the way.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

That LeBron kid - pretty good...


----------



## XRay34

WOW Vince loked fouled too

13 for vince 4 min 30 sec to go 1st


----------



## Vinsane

vince has to be careful not to pick up number 2


----------



## GM3

LBJ hits

17-15 Cavs

Carter feelign it..hits

tied at 17

Under 5

Murray hits reverse

19-17 Cavs


----------



## HB

Vince is on fire, I like what am seeing out of RJ too.


----------



## XRay34

krstic thats enough bro stop shooting


----------



## jarkid

defense! defense !


----------



## mjm1

He Was In The Half Circle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Charging called on RJ. Garbage call.


----------



## Vinsane

if ur not going to carter go to rj i rather see him shoot than kristic


----------



## GM3

Krstic misses hook

LBJ throws it out

Rj with the charge

Hughes misses

RJ draws foul on Murray..non shooting

19-17 Cavs


----------



## HB

LOL Mark Jackson just called Kidd a young man.


----------



## ghoti

Holy ****! What a call!

Where do they find these refs?


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> if ur not going to carter go to rj i rather see him shoot than kristic


haha


----------



## XRay34

NOOOOOOOO VInce 2nd foul! there goes to potential 20 point 1st quarter.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> Krstic misses hook
> 
> LBJ throws it out
> 
> Rj with the charge
> 
> Hughes misses
> 
> RJ draws foul on Murray..non shooting
> 
> 19-17 Cavs


 Who's in the penality...Nets or Cavs?


----------



## Vinsane

well there goes the offense


----------



## XRay34

Vince 6/7 15 Pts

Rest of team 4 Pts


----------



## GM3

RJ misses

LBJ gets fouled Carter(1st)

LBJ goes 1 of 2

20-17 Cavs

Carter gets the roll

20-19 Nets

Travel on LBJ..got caught


----------



## Petey

Woo... Carter 6 of 7, 15 points!

GO FOR 100!!!

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Vince stays in, still on fire. 15 points now


----------



## Vinsane

sit vc down


----------



## HB

"If am on defense for the Cavs, I want someone to call me a cab and just get out of there cause they have no answer for Vince"- Mark Jackson

LMAO!


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> sit vc down


Vinsane, you must give Vince Energy, you are his baterry.


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> sit vc down



tell me i did not just see that

is this surreal?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Mark Jackson is one of the few announcers worth actually listening to.

RJ's fouled by LeBron


----------



## Vinsane

I hope Vince can keep this going for the whole game


----------



## XRay34

jarkid said:


> Vinsane, you must give Vince Energy, you are his baterry.



gross


----------



## jarkid

nice job, RJ, you must get involved to the game.


----------



## HB

Vince on the bench, vinsane and frank mentally linked?


----------



## GM3

RJ draws foul on LBJ(1st)..will shoot 2

Under 3

RJ hits 1st..2nd

21-20 Nets

RESET: Vaughn, Kidd, RJ, Cliffy, Krstic

Hughes tips it in

22-21 Cavs

RJ scores inside

23-22 Nets


----------



## XRay34

RJ Whores LeBron


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ coming alive now.


----------



## XRay34

how the f lebron get that shot off with left


----------



## XRay34

MR. ROBINSON for 3!


----------



## jarkid

cliffy for 3.


----------



## HB

Cliffy still doing what he does at this age is amazing.


----------



## mjm1

refs can go to hell when they blow the whistle 5 seconds later


----------



## big furb

Jefferson taking it to james. Wish someone would play D though


----------



## GM3

LBJ gets inside and hits

24-23 Cavs

CLiffy hits 3

Under 1

26-24 Nets

Gooden draws foul on Cliffy(1st)

will shoot 2


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

So who looks like they're taking control of the game yet....Nets or Cavs?


----------



## XRay34

dang lebron is smooth

27-26 cavs

vc 15
lebron 12


----------



## GM3

Gooden hits 1

26-25 Nets

Cliffy loses it

LBJ hits inside

27-26 Cavs

Planinic in for Kidd

RJ misses 3 at the buzzer

27-26 Cavs


----------



## HB

Bron is just toying with the nets


----------



## Krstic All-Star

High scoring 1st...


----------



## mjm1

well **** that possession by richard jefferson.


----------



## ghoti

That was not the kind of basketball that made me think the Nets could win in the playoffs.

I hope this gets better.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> So who looks like they're taking control of the game yet....Nets or Cavs?


Nobody really. It's 27-26, and they've just been trading baskets.


----------



## jarkid

LeBron, go to hell.


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> That was not the kind of basketball that made me think the Nets could win in the playoffs.
> 
> I hope this gets better.


Well in all honesty, no one can stop Lebron. Kid is just bulldozing everyone


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

2 contenders going blow for blow this afternoon....High scoring 1st qtr, but I want the Nets to play much better DEFENSE in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## Vinsane

rj needs to play some better d it seems as if frank started out with vc on lebron why frank u i would rather him do that in late game situations


----------



## Krstic12

VC had a good 1st Quarter.But 2 f


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter's 2 fouls could hurt us to start the 2nd Q.

RJ has to be the catalyst offensively in the beginning of that quarter.


And defensively,I hope there are some stops.


----------



## Phenom Z28

For the Cavs that was a pretty impressive quarter, the Nets not so much. Being down only 1 is pretty good news.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

They need to keep LeBron from waltzing into the paint whenever he wants. He's not going to miss from three feet out... Make him shoot that off-balance outside shot and his effectiveness drops as much as it's going to.


----------



## XRay34

lebron on another level.


----------



## mjm1

quite disgusting how lebron is getting all the calls today.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Krstic All Star said:


> Nobody really. It's 27-26, and they've just been trading baskets.


 Yeah figured that was the case......How was the flow of the game in the 1st qtr....Have the Refs slowed the pace down at all?


----------



## HB

Just look at that, they pressured him quite nicely, but the kid still manages to score and get the foul. Unreal!


----------



## Vinsane

what is frank doing it seems as if everyone is checkin lebron but rj


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ with the reverse layin.


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> Well in all honesty, no one can stop Lebron. Kid is just bulldozing everyone


So is Wade, and the Nets pwned Miami. 

So is Dirk, and the Nets blew out the Mavs.

This defense is horrible.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Cliffy scores again.


----------



## XRay34

cliff robinson with a 25 year old cliff robinson play


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vinsane said:


> I hope Vince can keep this going for the whole game


For the Nets sake & keeping the streak alive, so do I.


----------



## jarkid

we must attrit LeBron's energy, until VC is on , and kill him.


----------



## GM3

RESET: Vaughn, Planinic, RJ, Cliffy, Krstic

Start of 3rd

LBJ gets the shot and the foul

29-26 Cavs

hits FT

30-26 Cavs


RJ gets inside

30-28 Cavs

LBJ draws foul on Planinic..non shooting

Planinic is a fouling machine

Cliffy steals it

Cliffy hits inside

tied @ 30

Henderson will shoot 2...foul on Planinic(3rd!)


----------



## mjm1

ZORAN GET the **** out of the game 3 fouls in 1 minute!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

Zoran.............stop shooting foul


----------



## neoxsupreme

It's a duel between James & VC now.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Cliffy's having flashbacks to his 50 point game way back when


----------



## GM3

Henderson hits both

32-30 Cavs

Cliffy hits

tied @ 32

Cliffy hits 3!

35-32 Nets

Time out Cavs


----------



## HB

Seems Cliffy is the only one capable of taking it to the hole right now

EDIT until he takes that 3 lol


----------



## Phenom Z28

The *BENCH *forces a timeout!


----------



## XRay34

Cliff Robinson 4/4 10 Points


----------



## jarkid

Cliffy for 3!!


----------



## big furb

neoxsupreme said:


> It's a duel between James & VC now.


Nope, it's a duel between James and Uncle Cliffy :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## neoxsupreme

Cliff Rob having himself a game.


----------



## jarkid

LeBron will lose his energy, VC & RJ & Cliffy KILL & Owned him.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jarkid said:


> Cliffy for 3!!


 Uncle Cliffy playing MANTASTIC this afternoon off the bench......Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks....GO NETS!


----------



## XRay34

37-32 Nets up


----------



## jarkid

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Uncle Cliffy playing MANTASTIC this afternoon off the bench......Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks....GO NETS!


you are right !

vaughn made a layup


----------



## XRay34

vince on bench for 50 minutes


----------



## HB

Nice rebound Nenad, that was very aggressive


----------



## jarkid

Kidd for 3333333333333


----------



## XRay34

11-0 Run

41-32 NJN


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jarkid said:


> you are right !
> 
> vaughn made a layup


 If we win today.....I think it'll be a TEAM WiN....It looks to me like the entire team is taking on the LBJ challenge right now!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic with a textbook tip-in ooff a Planinic miss.

Cliffy again!!!


----------



## GM3

Under 10 to play

LBJ misses 3

Vaughn hits (I still dont like him)

37-32 Nets

Murray misses

Foul on Damon Jones 

Kidd back in for RJ

Kidd hits

39-32 Nets

Damon Jones misses

Krstic gets the tip in

41-32 Nets


----------



## XRay34

13-0 Run

43-32 NJN
Timeout Cavs

Cliff 5/5 12 Pts


----------



## Vinsane

nope this is unacceptable put rj back in kidd can't play with the current lineup
Never Mind


----------



## JCB

Cliffy!


----------



## jarkid

cavs timeout again ! go nets.


----------



## GM3

Nets must have heard Ghoti, playing D.


----------



## HB

The bench doing great right now


----------



## ghoti

Yeah! Deeeefense!!


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> vince on bench for 50 minutes


What's amazing is Vince is on FIRE today and the Nets don't even look like they need him right now. Cleveland can't stop us!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> vince on bench for 50 minutes


 We don't need him right now.....THe fresher he'll be in the later part of the game.


----------



## HB

LMAO I wanna check Cliff's birth certificate- Action Mark


----------



## jarkid

nice, Nets, i know you are the best.


----------



## Vinsane

ine if the bench played like this the whole year we would have lost less games


----------



## VCFSO2000

Following the game on sportsline,what's the reason for this run?Defense?


----------



## GM3

Cavs lose it

43-32 Nets

Under 8 to play

Carter back in for Krstic


----------



## justasking?

The big difference is defense. The are showing in this 2nd quarter the defense that gave them this current streak. The first quarter was unimpressive but thank God they tightened up this quarter. The bench scoring (Cliffy in particular) is a big help. Zoran and Vaughn stepped up too.


----------



## Vinsane

no vince sit back down
way to early


----------



## XRay34

aww hell no


----------



## jarkid

the nets style defense is on, go !


----------



## HB

No fouls Vince


----------



## Phenom Z28

Yay, Lawrence completes the icing on Vince and brings him back in after he's rested for nearly a half hour real time.


----------



## mjm1

I WANT THE REFS TO GO TO HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl


----------



## neoxsupreme

Cliffy for POTG! The Nets playing great w/ VC sitting. VC might cool off.


----------



## HB

Terrible terrible call


----------



## VCFSO2000

Have there been a lot of fouls on jumpshooters in this game?


----------



## XRay34

cmon vince


----------



## GM3

Under 8 

Hughes gets the shot and the foul

Collins(3rd)

43-34 Nets...will shoot 1 and makes it

43-35 Nets

Cliffy misses 3

Jones misses

Cliffy misses it, Kidd boards but Carter misses it


----------



## jarkid

NJ 6:41 Defensive Rebound by Nenad Krstic 
NJ 6:33 Clifford Robinson missed Layup 
NJ 6:24 Offensive Rebound by Vince Carter 
NJ 6:24 Vince Carter missed Layup 
NJ 6:17 Offensive Rebound by Jason Kidd 
NJ 6:16 Jason Kidd made Layup (5 PTS)


----------



## XRay34

F'N Larry hiughes


----------



## GM3

43-37 Nets

Krstic hits

45-37 Nets

Under 6

A lot of bull**** calls right now? wtf

47-39 NEts


----------



## mjm1

**** The Refs **** Them


----------



## 7M3

Go up and try to dunk that ****, Vince.

Nice j from Nenad.

Hughes with another questionable and-one.


----------



## jarkid

b******t, larry hughes..


----------



## neoxsupreme

When VC is playing great he's everyone's best friend on here. When he's not it's vice-versa


----------



## ghoti

Quick quiz.

Is the dot inside or outside the semicircle?

I bet even the biggest brain-dead idiot on this board can get this one right.


----------



## Vinsane

let kidd check hughes


----------



## AJC NYC

OH ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
MY 1000 Post!!!!!!!!!
AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im scared


----------



## neoxsupreme

Both teams shooting around 60%. Play defense Nets!


----------



## GM3

Cavs 13 FTA
Nets 4 FTA


----------



## Vinsane

Vinsane said:


> let kidd check hughes


and lets not stop going to vince let him get some more shots in


----------



## ghoti

AJC NYC said:


> OH ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MY 1000 Post!!!!!!!!!
> AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Im scared


Congratulations! :cheers:

I'm keeping an eye on mine today, too.


----------



## XRay34

Richard Jefferson 19.9 PPG

Hope he gets 20


----------



## neoxsupreme

Grandmazter3 said:


> Cavs 13 FTA
> Nets 4 FTA


Good point. VC needs to mix it up. He's shooting great but he needs to get to the line as well.


----------



## jarkid

AJC NYC said:


> OH ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MY 1000 Post!!!!!!!!!
> AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Im scared


........

congrats...

self proclaimed buggest nets fan.


----------



## jarkid

ghoti said:


> Congratulations! :cheers:
> 
> I'm keeping an eye on mine today, too.


you are going to get 8000.


----------



## HB

neoxsupreme said:


> Good point. VC needs to mix it up. He's shooting great but he needs to get to the line as well.


Actually he has been posting up a lot, he has been inside plenty


----------



## mjm1

carter must recognize that there is an OPEN LANE


----------



## GM3

Hughes misses FT

RJ draws foul on Gooden (1st)

RJ hits 1st...2nd

47-39 Nets

LBJ misses

Carter misses 3..krstic boards..Nets ball

Under 5 to play


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd passing great w/ 7 dimes.


----------



## 7M3

neoxsupreme said:


> When VC is playing great he's everyone's best friend on here. When he's not it's vice-versa


No, you just don't understand the concept of criticizing a player you like.


----------



## HB

lol damn you Vince


----------



## jarkid

haha, lebron james 2 fouls.


----------



## mjm1

**** **** ****


----------



## GM3

Robinson misses

LBJ loses it

LBJ Fouls RJ(1st?)

Under 5

RJ miss layup

Under 4


----------



## XRay34

Vc3

50-39 Njn


----------



## Vinsane

vince a bucket would be nice


----------



## jarkid

it's a vc three again.


----------



## HB

Yup am very sure of it. That is a set play.


----------



## spongyfungy

even after the foul, that bounce pass was amazing by Kidd


----------



## XRay34

I F'n Hate Drew Gooden So Much


----------



## mjm1

I AMO GOING TO KILL THE REFS, i literally will kill them. they deserved to be fired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## GM3

Carter hits 3

49-39 Nets

Gooden hits

50-40 Nets

WHAT? How is that over the back?

Gooden will shoot 2


----------



## 7M3

Are you ****ing kidding me? He ****ing jumped straight up! That's one of the worst over the back calls I've ever seen.


----------



## ghoti

How the **** is that a foul on Krstic??!!

Glad the best team gets the worst refs.


----------



## neoxsupreme

I love how the Nets have 17 dimes on 19 field goals mad & the Cavs only have 6 assists w/ TOs. Their offense becomes stagnant when James is holding the ball a lot & making 1 on 1 moves. Nets actually have ball movement.


----------



## GM3

Loose ball foul on Varejeo

Time out Cleveland


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> I F'n Hate Drew Gooden So Much


I F'n Hate LeBron James very very very much.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Worst foul call ever.

Seriously, I think that's the worst I've ever seen. All Krstic did was tap the ball and he's called for a foul? ****ing bull****!


----------



## ghoti

jarkid said:


> you are going to get 8000.


Hbwoy got that yesterday I think.

Congratulations to you, too!


----------



## XRay34

ghotis power is gonna go out at 7,999 posts

jp


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hasn't everyone noticed that anytime a team makes a run in any NBA game.....The refs for whatever reason....You can call it a conspiracy or not, but the NBA Refs seem to get whistle happy to help the other team get back in the game?....I just find that extremely odd for some reason?....Anyone else notice this trend?


----------



## XRay34

Carlito fouls Vince

2 Free Throws coming, chance for 20


----------



## GM3

Under 3

Carter draws foul on Varejao

Carter will shoot 2


----------



## mjm1

look they actually called a blocking foul on CLEVELAND, i thought there was going to be a charge even if the refs werent looking! lol


----------



## jarkid

ghoti said:


> Hbwoy got that yesterday I think.
> 
> Congratulations to you, too!


i try to get 2000, ghoti-ghost :biggrin:


----------



## GM3

Carter makes both

52-41 Nets

LBJ draws foul on RJ(2nd)


----------



## XRay34

LeBron HOOKED RJ!!!!!!! BS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoti

Carter15Nets said:


> ghotis power is gonna go out at 7,999 posts
> 
> jp


Heh. That's why I have the Sidekick!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter15Nets said:


> Carlito fouls Vince
> 
> 2 Free Throws coming, chance for 20


Carlito lol Good one.

Carter only needed a half to continue his streak.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> Carlito fouls Vince
> 
> 2 Free Throws coming, chance for 20


when the nets r winnin u r kinda funny
Vince better double his scoring in the second half remember the portland game a few weeks ago when he scored 19 in the first and 26 for the game that will not get it done against the Cavs


----------



## GM3

LBJ hits both

52-43 Nets

Carter misses

Snow draws foul on Vince(3rd)

Under 2


----------



## XRay34

Oh god and theres another VC foul

3rd


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> look they actually called a blocking foul on CLEVELAND, i thought there was going to be a charge even if the refs werent looking! lol


because NBA cossets Lebron James.


----------



## mjm1

Stop Calling Fouls, I Will Kill These Refs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

I knew it was coming


----------



## XRay34

wow they gonna call that a foul?


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC for 40 tonight?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Refs ****ing giving the Cavs this game. I hate this ****.


----------



## jarkid

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Refs ****ing giving the Cavs this game. I hate this ****.


REFS GO TO ****, **** YOUR ******, MOTHER****ER.


----------



## neoxsupreme

mjm1 said:


> Stop Calling Fouls, I Will Kill These Refs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The good news is that they're not making the most of their trips to the line. 12-19 is poor.


----------



## Vinsane

Kidd is gonna get a TD


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC you can't get into foul trouble.


----------



## Vinsane

neoxsupreme said:


> VC for 40 tonight?


would be nice


----------



## XRay34

drew gooden u ugly f


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vinsane said:


> Kidd is gonna get a TD


He needs to get his offense going.


----------



## XRay34

Cavs 22 Free Throws
Nets 10 Free Throws

Location: @ Nets


----------



## mjm1

can the fans please throw something at the refs before i kill them


----------



## jarkid

who is defending on lebron james now?

nice job nenad.


----------



## jmk

Refs have been reaaaaal bad today.


----------



## GM3

52-45 Cavs

RJ draws foul on Murray..will shoot 2...hits 2

45-54 Nets

LBJ misses but Gooden with the putback

54-47 Nets

Under 1

Krstic hits

56-47 Nets

Krstic fouls Varejao...hits both

56-49 Nets


----------



## Vinsane

neoxsupreme said:


> VC you can't get into foul trouble.


he already is


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> Cavs 22 Free Throws
> Nets 10 Free Throws
> 
> Location: @ Nets


It's because of these refs! This is the poorest officiated half I've seen all season.


----------



## XRay34

56-51 @ Halftime

VC 20
LeBron 17


----------



## GM3

RJ loses it and Hughes to lay up

*56-51 Nets

End of 1st Half*


----------



## neoxsupreme

LeBron has 17 pts. The Nets are playing him decently considering how well he's been playing of late.


----------



## XRay34

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> It's because of these refs! This is the poorest officiated half I've seen all season.


yea i know thats why i put @ Nets

to show its the refs.


----------



## jarkid

...go nets. i see wrong


----------



## Boom Dawg

The refs are completly keeping the cavs in this game


----------



## GrandKenyon6

These whistles the Cavs are getting are ridiculous. Who the hell do the refs think the Cavs are? The Spurs?


----------



## XRay34

LeBron on pace for 34, Gooden 22, Hughes 22

Nets D has been poor last few games they need to pick it up
All started in 4th quarter of Hawks game

gotta pick it up.


----------



## jmk

jarkid said:


> ...go nets. i see wrong


Huh? When did this happen?


----------



## ghoti

The refs are ruining the game.

What a sham this is.


----------



## XRay34

GrandKenyon6 said:


> These whistles the Cavs are getting are ridiculous. Who the hell do the refs think the Cavs are? The Spurs?


when a bum like eric snow draws a foul on a star player like vc when there was no contact, u know something fishy is going on


----------



## jarkid

Dark Knight said:


> Huh? When did this happen?


i said nenad made 3 pointer, but he didn't.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> when a bum like eric snow draws a foul on a star player like vc when there was no contact, u know something fishy is going on


the league SUCKS !


----------



## ghoti

I guess the Nets have a bunch of calls in the bank for the 2nd half.

If this bull**** continues, Frank has to step up and assert himself.


----------



## jarkid

I hate National Basketball Association, because they love leBron james, so they want them to kill our streak. **** your ******, lebron james, your ****ing old face, and biting your crap nails.



Don't mask cursing.
- Chaser 55


----------



## XRay34

its a handicap match

8 on 5


3 refs + 5 starters vs. 5 starters.


----------



## ghoti

Derrick Stafford, Monty McCutchen, Zach Zarba.

Did they get lost on the way to the Blazers/Jazz game?

**** you, NBA.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I see David Stern and the best officiating refs in sports are at it again.......I want to know with what reality altering glasses does he watch games with......The NBA REFS have to be on the top of the list of the worst refs in sports........MLB refs are better then them, and I can't stand MLB umpires and their inconsistent strike zone!


----------



## XRay34

jarkid said:


> I hate National Basketball Association, because they love leBron james, so they want them to kill our streak. **** your ******, lebron james, your f***ing old face, and biting your crap nails.



LMFAOOOOOOOOO

all he does is bite his nails, pick his nose and has an old face

disgusting.......


----------



## jarkid

jarkid said:


> I hate National Basketball Association, because they love leBron james, so they want them to kill our streak. **** your ******, lebron james, your ****ing old face, and biting your crap nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mask cursing.
> - Chaser 55


haha, because i learn it from mjm1 ...the king of cursing :biggrin:


----------



## JCB

Carter15Nets said:


> LMFAOOOOOOOOO
> 
> all he does is bite his nails, pick his nose and has an old face
> 
> disgusting.......


 :rofl: i hate when he bites his nails. pisses me off.


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets better build a big lead b/c James has been carrying his team great late in games recently.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> LMFAOOOOOOOOO
> 
> all he does is bite his nails, pick his nose and has an old face
> 
> disgusting.......


haha, yes.


----------



## Fray

Carter15Nets said:


> LMFAOOOOOOOOO
> 
> all he does is bite his nails, pick his nose and has an old face
> 
> disgusting.......


 :laugh: :yes:


----------



## ghoti

neoxsupreme said:


> The Nets better build a big lead b/c James has been carrying his team great late in games recently.


They need a big lead because Lamond ****ing Murray will be playing center in the 4th quarter!


----------



## XRay34

I just saw Mike Brown pocket a ref a $100 bill.

And LeBron give head to Zach Zarba


----------



## jarkid

ghoti said:


> They need a big lead because Lamond ****ing Murray will be playing center in the 4th quarter!


Lamond Murray will own Ronald Murray in the 4th quarter, if not, trade Lamond for Ronald !


----------



## Fray

Carter15Nets said:


> I just saw Mike Brown pocket a ref a $100 bill.
> 
> And LeBron give head to Zach Zarba


 :rotf:


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> I just saw Mike Brown pocket a ref a $100 bill.
> 
> And LeBron give head to Zach Zarba


 :laugh:


----------



## XRay34

LeBron held in check actually

he will turn it up in 2nd half so limit other guys.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> I just saw Mike Brown pocket a ref a $100 bill.
> 
> And LeBron give head to Zach Zarba


 :laugh:


----------



## XRay34

did lebron just pick his nose and eat it?

man this guy needs to quit that picking nose biting nails crap on national tv

do it home i dont care but doesnt he know he on tv?


----------



## jarkid

go nets.


----------



## HB

Nice rebound by Vince, good play by RJ


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 you are my idol, please say something.


----------



## XRay34

LeBron looks 31


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> LeBron looks 31


not 56 years old?


----------



## XRay34

Gooden with a self-pass which is a travel


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Did the 2nd half start yet?.....The Nets just need to stay in attack mode, and that's how you deal with refs that don't know a foul from thier own ***.....Stay in attack mode and make the refs blow their whistle......Show that Nets Mental toughness that we've shown throughout this winning streak!


----------



## Vinsane

i hope this half vc doenst turn less agressive


----------



## HB

Good D by Nenad and nice pass by Vince


----------



## GM3

Travel on Gooden

Krstic hits

60-51 Nets

Gooden misses

Krstic with the slamma jamma

62-51 Nets

Cavs take timeout


----------



## jarkid

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Did the 2nd half start yet?.....The Nets just need to stay in attack mode, and that's how you deal with refs that don't know a foul from thier own ***.....Stay in attack mode and make the refs blow their whistle......Show that Nets Mental toughness that we've shown throughout this winning streak!


yes, it is starting.


----------



## XRay34

62-51 Nets

6-0 run to start 2nd half


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

ooohhh man. Kidd is INCREDIBLE


----------



## HB

Whoa!!! look at Nenad run the floor and finish with authority


----------



## Petey

OMG Geraldo just said there is research that has why blondes will die out... OMG NO!!!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

someone is about to pick up a foul


----------



## GM3

Murray hits

62-53 Nets

Krstic cant hit inside

Under 10

Varajao gets the shot and the foul

62-55 Cavs


----------



## mjm1

another charge ANOTHER CHARGE, but that was the right call


----------



## XRay34

collins terrible game


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jarkid said:


> yes, it is starting.


 I see the Nets took my advice and are attacking the rim....GO CURLY AND THE NETS....RAm it down the Cavs throats....NO MERCY!


----------



## Vinsane

kristic should only shoot when he is open


----------



## 7M3

Seems like the Nets only try on defense against elite teams.


----------



## mjm1

tooooooo many threes!


----------



## jarkid

jason COllins is terrible today, 0 points 0 rebound and 3 fouls ( 2 shooting fouls)


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> collins terrible game


what else is new


----------



## mjm1

Toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnny Threeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> kristic should only shoot when he is open


haha...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I see 2 many threes, but what's the play by play here.........We still on our run?


----------



## GM3

Varjao hits

62-56 Nets

Robinson misses 3

Murray misses

Carter misses 3...loose ball foul on Robinson

LBJ misses

Carter gets it

64-56 Nets

Varajao hits

64-58 Nets


----------



## Rollydog

Vinsane said:


> kristic should only shoot when he is open


Krstic should shoot you... in the face... with a shotgun


----------



## GM3

RJ Loses

Krstic blocks it..Gooden lays it up

64-60 Nets

Nets take Time out


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 7M3

This is embarrassing. The cavs suck.


----------



## HB

Sloppy


----------



## XRay34

are u fn kidding me

lebron 0 in half and cavs coming back

they letting other f's own them like drew gooden and anderson vajero (who is a bum)


----------



## jarkid

Collins can only defend on Shaq only.


----------



## Vinsane

Rollydog said:


> Krstic should shoot you... in the face... with a shotgun


most likely he would miss unless i was sleep or somethin
and if so he might just drop the shotgun with his buttery fingers


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Well I see we made our run, and now the Cavs are making their run.....THat's the NBA game for you......The Nets just have to do what they've been doing through out this streak and show that mental toughness and stay calm and continue to play Nets ball out of this time out.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> are u fn kidding me
> 
> lebron 0 in half and cavs coming back
> 
> they letting other f's own them like drew gooden and anderson vajero (who is a bum)


Blame it on the bigs
It seems as they are only good for offense don't like to play defense


----------



## mjm1

Defensive 3 second violation on flip murray


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hmmmm am I missing something, but aren't we "Winning" right now?


----------



## XRay34

vince should shoot the T's

not kidd


----------



## mjm1

jason kidd should not have taken that


----------



## wizardsfan2006

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Hmmmm am I missing something, but aren't we "Winning" right now?


yep


----------



## Vinsane

vince should be shootin the free throws


----------



## GM3

Under 8

Defensive 3 on Cleveland

Kidd misses FT

Kidd misses 3

SNow misses

Cliffy misses but RJ cleans it up

66-60 Nets

LBJ hits

66-62 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

The Cavs aren't the BobCats or Hawks....They are a good team.....So give that team credit......We will win this game....That I know!


----------



## neoxsupreme

mjm1 said:


> tooooooo many threes!


That's what I always say. They think they are a better perimeter shooting team than they really are.


----------



## mjm1

carter shooting the nets in the foot.


----------



## Vinsane

this game is ginna come vince and lebron


----------



## jarkid

yes, lbj 3 fouls.


----------



## big furb

Curly draws the charge on Lebron


----------



## XRay34

flip murray are u fn kidding me?


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> carter shooting the nets in the foot.


u do know he is the reason the nets r winning


----------



## GM3

Carter misses

Offensive foul on LBJ (3rd)

Under 6

RJ hits over James

68-62 Nets

Hughes hits 

68-64 Nets

RJ hits 

70-64 Nets


----------



## big furb

Wow, flip


----------



## neoxsupreme

jarkid said:


> yes, lbj 3 fouls.


RJ needs to go hard @ him to force his 4th.


----------



## jarkid

ronald go to hell.

RJ for 2.. and it's his time to be on fire.


----------



## XRay34

cant fn rebound unreal


----------



## mjm1

we arE N0T PLAYING ANY FORM OF DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

we've really outplayed them and we're only up 3


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> u do know he is the reason the nets r winning


 He's part of the reason we are reason....When VC was on the bench in the 2nd half....We were winning....So I don't see your point Vinsane.


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> we arE N0T PLAYING ANY FORM OF DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


good job, mjm1.


----------



## Vinsane

what r the bigs doin


----------



## XRay34

1 point game


----------



## GM3

LBJ misses

Murray hits 3

70-67 Nets

Under 5

Carter draws foul on Varajao(3rd)...non shooting

Carter loses it

70-69 Nets

Under 4


----------



## HB

Man they are just giving flip open shots


----------



## mjm1

The Nets Are Playing Like ****, **** Them


----------



## XRay34

No BIG Z, LeBron 2 points in 2nd half

And its a 1 point game


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

DEFENSE, DEFENSE....It got us the lead and it's going to determine whether we win or lose todays game.


----------



## mjm1

The Nets Will Lose If They Dont Snap Out Of It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Play Some ****ing Defense And Rebound The ****ing Ball.


----------



## mjm1

uke:


----------



## jarkid

exaggeration: season is ....


----------



## wizardsfan2006

mjm1 said:


> uke:


i feel your pain


----------



## GM3

Carter misses 3

Gooden gets the foul on Krstic(3rd)..will shoot 2..Misses 1st...hits 2nd

tied @ 70

Kidd gets it

72-70 Nets

Offensive foul on Hughes

Under 3

Krstic misses but Cliffy tips it in

74-70 nets


----------



## XRay34

Gooden Touched It!!!!!!!!!!! No!!! What!!!!!!!! I Was Like Yes Turnover And They Fn Give It To Cavs!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Can someone give a play by play?.....GO NETS!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter lost his mojo in this half & Cavs conitinue to shoot lights out. Kidd w/ the layup.


----------



## XRay34

dang nevermind, changed it

was bout to fn say


----------



## GM3

Nets ball

RESET: vAUGH, CARTER, RJ, Cliffy, Krstic

Carter misses it

Under 2

Marshall hits

74-72 Nets


----------



## mjm1

CARTER has dissappeared from this game.

edit: nvm


----------



## neoxsupreme

Too many long 3s VC!


----------



## jarkid

neoxsupreme said:


> Carter lost his mojo in this half & Cavs conitinue to shoot lights out. Kidd w/ the layup.


vstyrt funkd.


----------



## big furb

mjm1 said:


> CARTER has dissappeared from this game.
> 
> edit: nvm


 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mjm1

neoxsupreme said:


> Too many long 3s VC!


he's not taking any now.


----------



## GM3

Carter with the slam

76-72 Nets

LBJ misses

Carter draws foul on Hughes


----------



## XRay34

Dr. Funk with 26 points

NEts up 6


----------



## jarkid

jarkid said:


> vstyrt funkd.


sorry , i want to say : carter dunks.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> Carter with the slam
> 
> 76-72 Nets
> 
> LBJ misses
> 
> Carter draws foul on Hughes


 Thank you....Grandmazter3.....What's the minutes in the qtr?


----------



## Vinsane

how was the carter jam


----------



## Vinsane

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Thank you....Grandmazter3.....What's the minutes in the qtr?


30seconds


----------



## mjm1

congradulations robinson, you missed again.


----------



## GM3

Murray in for Krstic

Carter hits 1st....2nd

78-72 Nets

Under 1

good foul on Vuahgn..non shooting

LBJ misses

Cliffy misses 3

Henderson shot counts?


----------



## XRay34

are u f'nnnnnnnnn kidding me!??!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Vinsane

if u thought carter dissapeared what about lebron


----------



## mjm1

That Doesnt Count That Doesnt Count That Doesnt Count Morons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

They better review it, that did not count.


----------



## XRay34

refs are a f'n JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

we are leading after 3rd quarter, every nets fans knows what that means.


----------



## ghoti

These refs are a joke.

I wouldn't let Zach Zarba ref a pee-wee pickup game.


----------



## neoxsupreme

James is struggling now which is a good sign for the Nets.


----------



## mjm1

is it not THE RULE to review every single shot attempt at the buzzer??????????????????


----------



## Brasil

jarkid said:


> we are leading after 3rd quarter, every nets fans knows what that means.



We win. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## AJC NYC

Imagine even after the refs review the video they say it still counts


----------



## jarkid

neoxsupreme said:


> James is struggling now which is a good sign for the Nets.


we did goood D on him.


----------



## neoxsupreme

ghoti said:


> These refs are a joke.
> 
> I wouldn't let Zach Zarba ref a pee-wee pickup game.


 :laugh:


----------



## mjm1

AJC NYC said:


> Imagine even after the refs review the video they say it still counts


then i would go down to the arena and get the fans to put a beat down on the refs.


----------



## neoxsupreme

jarkid said:


> we did goood D on him.


Yup. Jefferson is a James stopper.


----------



## VCFSO2000

mjm1 said:


> is it not THE RULE to review every single shot attempt at the buzzer??????????????????


Now,I used to think you guys were just complainin for no reason but now the refs are getting pretty suspicious.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Good looking out.


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> then i would go down to the arena and get the fans to put a beat down on the refs.


haha, you are so violent, but this is mjm1 style, i like it.


----------



## mjm1

robinson should be shot.


----------



## Vinsane

i think they took the point back


----------



## XRay34

oh god vince picks up 4th

going to bench

29 seconds into the quarter.

stop this vince! ur a friggin sg


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

So what's the score going into the 4th qrt?


----------



## mjm1

the refs are going to be killed.


----------



## GM3

Vaughn, Kidd, Carter, Murray, Cliffy

Cliffy misses

Carter(4th) fouls Hughes...non shooting

RJ back in for Carter

Murray fouled by Murray(1st) 2nd team.****!


----------



## jarkid

**** you , refs. vince carter with 4 fouls, what do you want ? damn refs.


----------



## mjm1

take it to the rim.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'm at work ......So I'm not following the game post for post here...Thanks


----------



## GM3

Hughes misses

RJ misses

Under 11

Offensive foul on LBJ 4th!


----------



## XRay34

loooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Vinsane

we are not gonna score for a while


----------



## XRay34

rj good defender


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> the refs are going to be killed.


by mjm1.


----------



## big furb

James picks up his 4th


----------



## Vinsane

so what player can take the credit for stoppin lbj


----------



## neoxsupreme

The league thinks the Nets are winning too much so they told the refs to **** them over.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets go NETS....Defense leads to offense.....COME ON....Number 15 is just waiting to be won!


----------



## mjm1

Get Carter In


----------



## GM3

3 sec on Nets, Cliffy

LBJ lays it in

78-74 Nets

RJ cant lay it up

Under 10

LBJ cant hit

Kidd lays it up! nice!

Bull**** Call!


----------



## XRay34

thats just inexcusable wow

this nets team has to be awake


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

neoxsupreme said:


> The league thinks the Nets are winning too much so they told the refs to **** them over.


 Is it getting that bad.....How's the crowd in the arena dealing with the BS calls!


----------



## jarkid

neoxsupreme said:


> The league thinks the Nets are winning too much so they told the refs to **** them over.


ya, you are right.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

What The ****. These Refs Are ****.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vinsane said:


> so what player can take the credit for stoppin lbj


RJ


----------



## Omega

those jerks they should sit james down!


----------



## XRay34

oh my god after the reply that wasnt evena foul!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

:biggrin:


GrandKenyon6 said:


> What The ****. These Refs Are ****.


i thought you are mjm1 when i didn't notice your name.


----------



## ghoti

Mike Brown signaled for the time out.

Frank used the F word.


----------



## Vinsane

If lebron can play wit 4 vince can play wit 4
neither is a good defender


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> If lebron can play wit 4 vince can play wit 4
> neither is a good defender


lbj with 4 now?


----------



## GM3

Hughes misses 1st...misses 2nd

Kidd gets blocked

Marshall misses

Murray gets fouled by Hughes(4th)

Murray hits 1st...2nd...misses 3rd

82-74 Nets

Under 9

Marshall dunks it

82-76 Nets


----------



## jarkid

lamond murray is telling ronald murray: he is the prime murray.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter15Nets said:


> thats just inexcusable wow
> 
> this nets team has to be awake


Im just curious why your avatar is of Richard Jefferson :|


----------



## GM3

Vaughn hits

84-76 nets

LBJ hits

84-78 Nets

Under 8

Kidd misses

LBJ hits

84-80 Nets

Time Out Nets


----------



## XRay34

put vince back in damnit

lebron 25 pts

84-80 nets

why is vaughn guardin lebronf jiipk9jrdwep9ofru jfucdkc


----------



## Vinsane

frank how long u gonna wait until u put vc back in


----------



## mjm1

vince carter MUST BE PUT BACK INTO THE MOTher ****ing game


----------



## XRay34

ByeByeKMart said:


> Im just curious why your avatar is of Richard Jefferson :|


too many vince avators.

played out


----------



## AJC NYC

WE will win 

-self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> put vince back in damnit
> 
> lebron 25 pts
> 
> 84-80 nets
> 
> why is vaughn guardin lebron*f jiipk9jrdwep9ofru jfucdkc*


when i saw the words with bold, i laughed out....hahaha


----------



## mjm1

why was VAUGHN covering Lebron????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## XRay34

Krstic just did the Cavs dirty 

86-80!


----------



## Omega

i just noticed how much rep some of you guys have. where did it all come from??? geez


----------



## GM3

Carter in for Cliffy

Krstic hits

86-80 Nets

Under 7

Damon Jones hits 3

86-83 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Be Eazy....We've got the lead and we were playing good with VC on the bench....He'll probably come back onto the court after the time out.


----------



## XRay34

yea smart, just leave damon jones open set shot 3


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> why was VAUGHN covering Lebron????????????????????????????????????????????


because he is the defensive player of the year.


----------



## mjm1

i will murder who ever didnt cover jones


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> yea smart, just leave damon jones open set shot 3


y not


----------



## mjm1

rj is an overrated defender


----------



## XRay34

oh my god


----------



## 7M3

Better keep scoring, because the Nets aren't even trying on defense.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Defense....Defense...Defense....Come on NETS.....Smart, Intense basketball right here!


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits

88-83 Nets

LBJ posterizes Krstic..that was hot

88-85 Nets

Krstic draws foul on Hughes(5th)...non shooting

TV Time Out


----------



## jarkid

vince carter, you should step up !


----------



## mjm1

this team has a serious problem of not trying at certain point during games, and that is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Vinsane

enuff it is time for Vince to start takin matters into his own hand


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Cavs should change their team name to Cleveland Ref Pets.


----------



## VC_15

jarkid said:


> vince carter, you should step up !



They're runing plays through Kristic and he's converting. When frank decides to run them trhough vc , he will.


----------



## Vinsane

jarkid said:


> vince carter, you should step up !


how he has been on the bench most of the quarter


----------



## VCFSO2000

Ball movement on O will seal the win.


----------



## Omega

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Cavs should change their team name to Cleveland Ref Pets.


 and their mascot should just be a guy in a lebron suit!


----------



## XRay34

we toast


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

VC_15 said:


> They're runing plays through Kristic and he's converting. When frank decides to run them trhough vc , he will.


 Thank you .....Some one on here with some basketball IQ and common sense!


----------



## mjm1

WE HAVE THROWN AWAy tHE GAME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

****, one point game again.


----------



## GM3

Damon Jones steals it and lead to 1

Cliffy you idiot

88-87 Nets

Carter misses

Marshall misses 3

Kidd hits 3

91-87 Nets


----------



## XRay34

Bull ****ing ****!!!!!!! Hows That ****ing Foul


----------



## mjm1

****, the nets arent playing defense AT ALLLLLLLL


----------



## Petey

Oh man... James drives on Krstic, fouled, hits and going to the line.

Nets +2, as James misses.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets go DEFENSE.....Lets go Nets!


----------



## jarkid

get out of the court, and go off the bench for biting your nails


----------



## Vinsane

Looks like cavs realize who to go to
5-6 in the period
vince 0-1


----------



## GM3

LBJ gets the ball and the foul

91-89 Nets

LBJ misses the FT

Under 5

Collins in for Krstic

Foul on Marshall(2nd)

Carter again monster jam

93-89 Nets


----------



## XRay34

Good D FINALLY!!! KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## GM3

Hughes loses it

Loose ball on LBJ! 5th!

3:55 to play


----------



## XRay34

5th foul


----------



## VCFSO2000

Does LBJ have 5 fouls?


----------



## Rollydog

Why is Krstic on the bench?

I think Cliffy is giving Lawrence sexual favors after the game. There's no explanation for him still being on the court.


----------



## Petey

Oh this is huge, LBJ with his 5th foul now...

-Petey


----------



## GM3

TV time out


----------



## jarkid

nets go nets go nets go go go go go go o g ogo go


----------



## mjm1

carter must realize that HE HAS TO ATTACK THE RIM


----------



## jarkid

VInce Carter > LeBron James, where is vinsane?


----------



## XRay34

Yes! Lets Goooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

BS it was off Hughes leg.


----------



## mjm1

that is not a foULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## XRay34

OH MY LORD THEY HANGED IT TO A FOUL

Vince with #5


----------



## Petey

Wow, RJ attacks out of the time out, swings to Cliff, to Kidd, Kidd fakes the 3, drives and hits..

James misses, RJ board, Kidd to... Carter, passes to RJ... loses it on the break, Carter called for a foul?

His 5th.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

doesnt look like kidd wil finish with triple double


----------



## ghoti

mjm1 said:


> rj is an overrated defender


Because he can't guard LeBron straight up?!


----------



## mjm1

**** that **** **** that/


----------



## XRay34

donyell fn marshall


----------



## jarkid

****, marsahll for 3.
95-92 nets


----------



## Petey

Marshall w/ the 3.

Nets can't convert.

James driving, foul on RJ...

RJ w/ his 3rd, James to the line.

7 of 9 from the line today.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

y the hell is rj taki 3's


----------



## VCFSO2000

I don't like this one bit..VC with 5 fouls..You don't even have to attack him to get his 6th,he has a tendency to pick up weird fouls.


----------



## XRay34

Nets 95
Cavs 94

2:26


----------



## GM3

Carter foul (5th)

Under 3 to play

95-89 Nets

Marshall hits 3

95-92 Nets

RJ misses 3

LBj will go to the line to shoot 2...hits 1st...hits 2nd

95-94 Nets


----------



## mjm1

carter is a beast


----------



## Petey

James hits both.

Carter goes 1 on 1 right at the rim... and fouled, shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

n-e-t-s, go n-e-t-s.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ghoti said:


> Because he can't guard LeBron straight up?!


 I found that funny myself....RJ's been almost lights out on Defense today guarding LBJ........He's doing as good a job as you can do against LBJ.....Especially considering how phenominal LBJ has been playing as of late....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Carter was fouled by Gooden.

1st is good.

2nd is good.

Carter 7 of 8 from the line.

Nets +3!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Vince hits both

97-94 NJ

VC 30
LeBron 31


----------



## Petey

James all the way... misses, Kidd board, out to RJ, RJ fouled... to the line.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Carter was fouled by Gooden.
> 
> 1st is good.
> 
> 2nd is good.
> 
> Carter 7 of 8 from the line.
> 
> Nets +3!
> 
> -Petey


 Defense.......DEFENSE....The suspence is killing me not being able to see the game!


----------



## XRay34

LeBron tough night finishing

RJ Fouled, crucial free throws.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> James all the way... misses, Kidd board, out to RJ, RJ fouled... to the line.
> 
> -Petey


 Thanks Petey as always.....YES...RJ make your ft please!


----------



## XRay34

RJ Hits both

99-94

1:53


----------



## GM3

Carter draws foul to shoot 2....hits 1st...hits 2nd

97-94 Nets

LBj misses

Kidd rebounds to RJ and gets fouled by Murray

Under 2 to play

RJ hits 1st....hits 2nd

99-94 Nets


----------



## Petey

RJ goes 2 of 2, Nets +5.

Less than 2 to go.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

We can go up 5 with 2 of 2, and it's a 2 possesion game!


----------



## jarkid

nets so nice, we will win.


----------



## mjm1

jefferson come on! almost.


----------



## Petey

James gives it up, RJ almost picks it off, but can't stay in bounds, only 7 on the shot clock left.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Rj almost steals it

Under 2 to play

1:38 to play..Cleveland with 7 on the clock

TV Time Out


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> RJ goes 2 of 2, Nets +5.
> 
> Less than 2 to go.
> 
> -Petey


 YES RJ.....YOU WERE CLUTCH.......FINALLY MADE A PAIR OF FT'S....GO NETS....DEFENSE, DEFENSE.....THIS IS CHAMPIONSHIP, PLAYOFF BASKETBALL RIGHT HERE!


----------



## mjm1

i hate murray.


----------



## XRay34

Ooooooooooh Viiiiiiiiiiince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Anyone else....Really,Really nervous still?


----------



## Petey

Flip drains it, Nets +3.

Carter isolating at the top, drives, spins, and hits.

Nets +5.

Jefferson hammers Gooden as the Nets double on James.

Gooden to the line.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Anyone else....Really,Really nervous still?


Very.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> Ooooooooooh Viiiiiiiiiiince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 What just happened?


----------



## ghoti

Drew Gooden is a pylon.

If he were on the Nets, he'd be wearing a suit to the games.


----------



## big furb

Carter is so damn clutch


----------



## mjm1

**** gooden **** him


----------



## 7M3

I hope the Nets blow the lead, and the games goes to OT!

Then Jason Kidd might get a triple double!


----------



## GM3

Murray hits

99-96 Nets

Carter beautiful spin hits

101-96 Nets

Gooden gets fouled..will shoot 2 ...hits 1st...2nd.

101-98 Nets

Under 1 to play


----------



## mjm1

NOOoooooooooooooooooooo carter, and james for the and one!


----------



## XRay34

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOO WAY!!!!!!!!! IT WAS SO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!


101-100 LeBron trying to tie it.


----------



## Petey

Gooden good on both.

Nets up 3, 1:08 to go in the game.

Carter loses it, James fouled.

James hits on the incredible shot off the continuation...

NOOOOO!!!

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

7M3 said:


> I hope the Nets blow the lead, and the games goes to OT!
> 
> Then Jason Kidd might get a triple double!


 NOoooo...Get the win in regulation.....lol


----------



## GM3

Carter loses it and LBJ getsthe ball and the foul

50.8 to play

tied at 101

Nets take timeout


----------



## XRay34

if you dont like this you dooooooont like NBA basketball!!!!!!!!

(FUK)


----------



## big furb

7M3 said:


> I hope the Nets blow the lead, and the games goes to OT!
> 
> Then Jason Kidd might get a triple double!


I see what you did there


----------



## mjm1

THEY PISSSSSSSED AWAY THE GAME!!!!!! all because we put the ball in carters hand to early


----------



## jarkid

****...LBJ made a layup, RJ fouled.


----------



## XRay34

Nets 38-0 streak when leading after 3 is on the line
nets 14 game win streak is on the line


----------



## Petey

7M3 said:


> I hope the Nets blow the lead, and the games goes to OT!
> 
> Then Jason Kidd might get a triple double!


 DAMN IT!

Tied game... Nets take a time out.

Shut up Kiddsane!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Omgomgomgomg


----------



## mjm1

we should have just given him the LAYUP MORONS


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets 38-0 streak when leading after 3 is on the line
> nets 14 game win streak is on the line


We can't lose to NBA'S darling,Lebron.

We just can't.

And this game can't go to O.T with Carter with 5 fouls.


----------



## mjm1

damn carter damn.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets 38-0 streak when leading after 3 is on the line
> nets 14 game win streak is on the line


i don't want to see our two record end today.


----------



## XRay34

SO Scary

101-101

vince just took an awful shot and bricked it but cliff rebounds

nets ball 40.4 seconds.


----------



## mjm1

CARTER ATTACK THE ****ING RIM ATTACK, no ****ing fade aways.


----------



## 7M3

Wow... Vince takes an absolutely terrible shot, and gets bailed out by Cliff.


----------



## XRay34

streak over omfg


----------



## mjm1

Carter Has Lost Us This Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3

7M3 said:


> Wow... Vince takes an absolutely terrible shot, and gets bailed out by Cliff.


And then he does it again!

No, Mark, that's not a good shot. It's a shot Vince is capable of making, but it puts no pressure on the defense, and it's nowhere NEAR the best shot Vince could get.


----------



## Petey

Out of the time out, Carter inbounds, to Kidd, to Carter, Carter fade, misses, Cliff board, knocked out by the Cavs.

Carter misses, Krstic called over the back, Varejao to the line.

Hits the first, Cavs +1... +2, Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter misses

Cliffy gets board and Nets ball

40.4 to play

Loose ball foul on Krstic..Varajao will shoot 2

****, **** ****.

30.0 to play


----------



## njnets21

what terrible shots by vince


----------



## GM3

Varajao makes both

103-101 Cavs

30.0 secs to play


----------



## Petey

Game not over...

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

is it over?....oh my ****.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

No Jump Shots Vince. Take The Ball To The ****in Basket.


----------



## XRay34

some fn bum shooting 49% from the line hits 5 in a row

un real


----------



## mjm1

carter has really hurt this team today because he failed to realize the mismatch and attack the rim.


----------



## 7M3

Better make them both, Vince.


----------



## Omega

GrandKenyon6 said:


> No Jump Shots Vince. Take The Ball To The ****in Basket.


 refs wont call nothing anyway...


----------



## XRay34

vince now decides to go to the hole what a moron


----------



## Petey

Nets inbound, Kidd to Carter, Carter drives and gets fouled.

To the line for 2.

First is good.
misses the 2nd.

Time out. Cavs +1.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vince chokes


----------



## mjm1

carter has single handidly ****ed us up the ahole.


----------



## GM3

Carter will shoot 2..hits 1st...misses 2nd!

Gooden gets fouled..will shoot 2


----------



## njnets21

you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Nutritionals

missed the second!!!


----------



## mjm1

carter why carter why


----------



## Petey

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> refs wont call nothing anyway...


He just picked up the foul...

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter15Nets said:


> vince now decides to go to the hole what a moron


You read some of the posts here,you'd think Carter is 9/45 and 30 of those misses were 30 footers,damn.


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> carter has single handidly ****ed us up the ahole.


If it wasn't for Vince this game would have been over in the first quarter.


----------



## XRay34

why refs got to call that foul on krstic anyway

this time of game it was 50/50 and they call foul unreal

shou;lda let it go
gonna decide game on that cheap bs?


----------



## GM3

103-102 Nets

Man O man, big FT miss by Carter


----------



## mjm1

carter's poor shot selection cost us this game


----------



## jarkid

my goodness..........................win .... nets.... win it.


----------



## Petey

Snow inbounds to James, Kidd fouls James. ~3 off the clock.

James to the line.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

What the **** is this music they're playing the arena? Get it the **** outta here. No one wants to hear ****ing death metal at a basketball game. ****, no one wants to hear death metal PERIOD.


----------



## HB

Bad time to miss a free throw


----------



## GM3

LBJ gets fouled will shoot 2

21.3 to play

LBJ hits 1st...hits 2nd

Nets take time out

104-101 Nets


----------



## mjm1

i really hate carter today, he put up the two worst shots you could take in the last minute of a game. completely unacceptable.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter's so confident in his 3 pt shooting that if he takes a 3,it could be from 23 feet out,as well as 40.


----------



## jarkid

it's over.......damn.....


----------



## HB

Please please no 3's. They must make this basket


----------



## mjm1

carter cost us this game.


----------



## XRay34

vince basketball IQ - 0


----------



## Petey

James hits both.

Nets time out.

Carter misses the 3.

Hughes fouled.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

21.3 to play

Carter air balls a 3...Carter that was just terrible


----------



## 7M3

Vince

Carter

What

is 

wrong

with

you?


----------



## Phenom Z28

****...that just cost Vince two more weeks of criticism.


----------



## njnets21

why in the world is the coldest guy on the floor throwing up an off-balanced three with a guy in his face.....this is disgusting


----------



## 7M3

Give him credit?! Mark, shut the **** up.


----------



## XRay34

streak over

14 game win streak and undefeated streak after 3


----------



## HB

Are you serious??? Please tell me that was not what Frank drew up


----------



## mjm1

carter cost us the game.


----------



## jmk

Vince Carter: Complete Retard?


----------



## XRay34

thanks vince......


----------



## Petey

1 of 2 at the line, Kidd pushes, misses the 3.

Collins called on the reach.

Nets down 4 with 2.4 to play.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

it's really over... damn,


----------



## GM3

My small rant:

Carter cost us this game:

Carter lost the ball on a key possesion, took 2 back to back bad shots which would have extened the lead and led to Cleveland break shots. Then missed a key FT, took an air ball 3. Carter you are the goat. LBJ though MVP wow.


----------



## JCB

I feel sick.


----------



## njnets21

wow i hate to jump all over vince because i think it is unfair the criticism he tends to receive but his decision making in that last minute resembled a selfish 5th grader.


----------



## mjm1

i am so disgusted with carter, he cost us this game.


----------



## Petey

Both free throws are good.

Cavs end it on a 12-1 run.

James came up huge in the 4th. 18 points in the 4th.

Time to start a new streak!

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

well..game over


----------



## dfunk15

streak ends on a choke, i'm really pissed and upset with one player,


----------



## XRay34

disgusted

12-1 run to end game


----------



## VCFSO2000

streak when leading after 3: over

14 game winning streak: over

Carter bash-fest?




















































































Just about to begin,baby. :biggrin:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'm not disappointed in the lose, but more so with the bone head basketball IQ down the stretch of VC in the Clutch...VC's been clutch in the past, but today he deserves every bit of critism he'll get after this game.


----------



## 7M3

Hbwoy said:


> Are you serious??? Please tell me that was not what Frank drew up


That was NOT what Frank drew up. Lawrence probably said to Vince, if you're open coming to recieve the ball, take the shot, but Vince was not open off the pick, and he was 3 or 4 feet behind the ark. 

The Nets, almost guaranteed, wanted to run the pick-and-roll at the top of the key.


----------



## fiElDy

****


----------



## kconn61686

carter needs to understand there are other players on the team when the game is tight, that off balance jumper with Krstic wide open was awful, and all the forced shots just made me sick. this loss is on him, i dont wanna hear the loyalists, b/c he just took too many bad shots.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dark Knight said:


> Vince Carter: Complete Retard?


Down the stretch, he pretty much was. Turned it over, takes two fade away jumpers over a much smaller player, and that horrible three. He really fell apart in the clutch.


----------



## HB

I didnt get to see the last few minutes, but that 3 wasnt very smart, AT ALL


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets fans disgust me.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Great. Our streak ends to the darling boy wonder of the NBA.


----------



## squaleca

all i can is who ****ing cares keep things in perspective guys!!!!!!


----------



## Rollydog

This game was a simple case off too much Vince and too little Nenad. And Lawrence Frank performing oral sex on Uncle Cliffy.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Ref Pets win. Vince also did a good job helping them. A turnover and two fadeaways in the final minutes. You *******. We were in control the entire game. Unbelievable.


----------



## HB

7M3 said:


> That was NOT what Frank drew up. Lawrence probably said to Vince, if you're open coming to recieve the ball, take the shot, but Vince was not open off the pick, and he was 3 or 4 feet behind the ark.
> 
> The Nets, almost guaranteed, wanted to run the pick-and-roll at the top of the key.


Well in that case he his to blame, that was a terrible decision


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Oh well like all good things in life.....It must come to end.....Onto the next game and another streak......GO NETS!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Nets fans disgust me.


 why, by saying vince ****ed up and lost us the game? Cause he did. If any player played like he did in the final minutes, people would be pissed at them too.


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Nets fans disgust me.


 Yeah... cause we root for our team to lose leads so individuals players can pad stats.

Sounds fair.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Winstreak done. James comes up big down the stretch and Vince can't answer. That and freethrow disparity is the story of the game.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Yeah... cause we root for our team to lose leads so individuals players can pad stats.
> 
> Sounds fair.
> 
> -Petey


Rooting for a team to catch up a little and rooting for them to win are two different things completely Petey.


----------



## reganomics813

The Cavs really capatalized on our predictable play at the end of the game so they deserve the win. My question is, after so many times where we got into the lanes and scored at the rim, why the hell were there 3 jumpshots (2 terrible ones)to end the game? That's just being lazy.


----------



## HB

Now is when the real entertainment starts


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Rooting for a team to catch up a little and rooting for them to win are two different things completely Petey.


 and both are ridiculous.


----------



## squaleca

we cant play like that in the playoffs down the stretch way 2 predictable!!!!!!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter really attempted weird shots from what I hear.

Oh well,you win some,you lose some.

In our case,we win a lot,we lose one.

I hope this sparks a change in decision-making from Carter in future games,especially in the playoffs.

Go to the hole in the clutch,vince.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Now the season series is tied @ 2-2. The Cavs have reason to be confident against us if we met in the playoffs. We lost to the 2nd hottest team & the hottest player in the L so it wasn't too shameful.


----------



## VCFSO2000

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> and both are ridiculous.


Not really.


----------



## dfunk15

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Nets fans disgust me.


im upset as well, but it seems some posters here just waited for an excuse to bash Vince and now they are taking full advantage of it, yeah vince choked, great to see the support from the fans


----------



## Omega

i think we got comfortable. we beat good teams and we were on a 14 win streak and we were leading after the third. i think we got complacent and started taking it for granted. if anything this was a reality check. and one that we possibly needed. lets end the season undeafeted now and dominate in the playoffs!! go nets.


----------



## NickDaKing

cant win them all it was a good run


----------



## JCB

neoxsupreme said:


> Now the season series is tied @ 2-2. The Cavs have reason to be confident against us if we met in the playoffs. We lost to the 2nd hottest team & the hottest player in the L so it wasn't too shameful.


 We'd win 4-1. You can quote me on that. That's how confident I am that we can beat the Cavs if we were to meet in the playoffs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VCFSO2000 said:


> Not really.


 It makes no sense to think "My team is winning...I hope the other team gets back into it a little bit!"


----------



## HB

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i think we got comfortable. we beat good teams and we were on a 14 win streak and we were leading after the third. i think we got complacent and started taking it for granted. if anything this was a reality check. and one that we possibly needed. lets end the season undeafeted now and dominate in the playoffs!! go nets.


So far this is the most logical explanation. Me am actually happy about the loss, yeah the streak was lost but it was bound to be eventually. They need to get that fire back, and stop playing so sloppy.


----------



## Omega

Chaser 55 said:


> We'd win 4-1. You can quote me on that. That's how confident I am that we can beat the Cavs if we were to meet in the playoffs.


 we'd kill the cavs in the playoffs. i could only dream we meet them in the playoffs. itd be a gimme series.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

dfunk15 said:


> im upset as well, but it seems some posters here just waited for an excuse to bash Vince and now they are taking full advantage of it, yeah vince choked, great to see the support from the fans


 How are nets fans wrong to be upset with a player who choked in a game? Yeah, he was great over the win streak, but today he messed up.


----------



## reganomics813

Now we'll really see what this squad is made of tomarrow at Milwaukee. Will they come back pissed off and rip out the Bukcs throats or not? I think it will be the first one. The streak had to end sometime and the Cavs beat us fair and square. Every game has questionable calls but we flat out lost this game ourselves with the opportunities we had in the end.


----------



## MrCharisma

Man...what a rough rough game. I felt like we were in control most of the time but late in the 4th it seemed like everytime we were close to putting them away with a decent 8-10 point lead they'd score some basket or get fouled. Just like when Flip hits that crazy fadaway with 7 on the shot clock when we were up 5-6. They just wouldn't go away but even so we had our chances. 

VC had a very disappointing last two minutes of the game with the TO leading to the game being tied, the missed FT that would've tied the game and the 2-3 questionable jumpers...I think he just lost a bit of his confidence or focus after he missed that FT. I would've like to see VC attack the basket more when the game was on the line because I don't think he could've been stopped today on the inside. I know he missed and took a shot most didn't like but with the game on the line with a big shot needed to be made I want the ball in VC's hands. We loss, and although it ends our big streak it's not the end of the world - we have bigger things to worry about like our deep playoff run.


----------



## Magnivincent

Gosh, that Lebron James sure is something...our team has played well, and the baskets just didn't fall for us tonight, in addition to some bad calls in the beginning of the game that would have garnered for us a few more points. Good game.


----------



## squaleca

Hbwoy said:


> So far this is the most logical explanation. Me am actually happy about the loss, yeah the streak was lost but it was bound to be eventually. They need to get that fire back, and stop playing so sloppy.



they need to rest the big 4!!


----------



## HB

Just a question though, didnt Vince have like 5 fouls for the last few minutes of the game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> Just a question though, didnt Vince have like 5 fouls for the last few minutes of the game


 Yeah, so did LeBron.


----------



## VCFSO2000

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It makes no sense to think "My team is winning...I hope the other team gets back into it a little bit!"


This is a former post of mine pertaining to this very situation:

I understand what you guys are saying,really,but this is not as big of a deal as you're making it out to be.

I've always done this. Even when Carter was a raptor,I'd kinda wish the lead would go away so he would go back on the floor and accomplish some sort of goal such as the 30,40 or 50 point plateau.

I don't see the big deal. This isn't because I'm a Carter fan who doesn't have respect for the team he's on as I'm still a raps fan. This is just the type of NBA fan I am. If Charlie Villenueva is on the bench with 48 points and the raptors area leading by 100 points,and Charlie-V is the bench,I want that lead to crumble so he can crack the 50-point plateau. If Duncan,of the team I hate with every fiber of my being,the SA Spurs,is one rebound away from a quadruple-double and he's on the bench because the game's out of hand,I want the lead to be reduced so I can see it happen.

This is not a case of putting an individual accomplishment before the team,this is a case of taking a lead lightly. We all do that sometimes. As a fan we can do so,not players. I don't see the difference between this and the Nets force-feeding Carter in MIA so he could get 50. It's completely getting out of offensive rythm to cater to one's person individual accomplishment. Yet,nobody said anything about that.

Here,while I understand where some of you are coming from,people overreact because incidents like these make the case against the "Whipped VC Fan who doesn't care about the team" that much stronger


----------



## HB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah, so did LeBron.


And your point is, well actually how many times did he go charging into the lane with those fouls


----------



## jmk

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> why, by saying vince ****ed up and lost us the game? Cause he did. If any player played like he did in the final minutes, people would be pissed at them too.


February 27, 2006. Against the Hawks. Do you remember? Jason puts up 19 points, 17 assists, 9 rebounds, and 4 steals. Misses a FT in the last minute to increase the lead to 2 instead of 3. Josh Smith ties. Hawks win in OT. Remember? Vince goes 9/24. Takes a 30 fter to end the game, and it doesn't go down. I say Vince played an awful game; is responsible for the loss. I get tons of people saying the loss is Jason's fault because of that FT. I tell them, 19/17/9/4 ain't too shabby. The game's on Vince. They said it doesn't matter, he missed the FT, I just hate Vince. I'm almost positive Phenom was one of those brilliant posters blaming Kidd and giving Vince the free pass. 

So what's worse: Missing one FT to extend the lead to 2 instead of 3 or taking two horrendous fadeaways, turning the ball over, missing a crucial FT, and taking another horrendous fadeaway, this time a 25 ft 3?

Yep, you're right, Phenom. Some fans _are_ disgusting.


----------



## Petey

Petey said:


> *Hey... look at that, a ghoti game thread.
> 
> If this jinxs out streak, I'll hunt him and TMac11 down through their IPs!*
> 
> -Petey


I'll give you both a day head start!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> And your point is, well actually how many times did he go charging into the lane with those fouls


 I wasn't trying to make a point, I was just stating a fact.

But if you want me to make a point from it, when both were in foul trouble, LeBron was playing much more aggressive down the stretch.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Chaser 55 said:


> We'd win 4-1. You can quote me on that. That's how confident I am that we can beat the Cavs if we were to meet in the playoffs.


I think the Nets playoff experience would decide the series but I'm just saying that it would've been great if we demoralized them to take the season series so not to give them a reason to get confident.


----------



## dfunk15

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> How are nets fans wrong to be upset with a player who choked in a game? Yeah, he was great over the win streak, but today he messed up.


look up my previous post, I wrote I was angry and upset with his decisions an the end. But with the way he played through the streak is this one 2 minute stretch reason to call him a retard ?


----------



## GM3

dfunk15 said:


> im upset as well, but it seems some posters here just waited for an excuse to bash Vince and now they are taking full advantage of it, yeah vince choked, great to see the support from the fans


If Kidd, Jefferson did this I would have reacted the same. Vince cost us this game plain and simple. When Vince decided to take that 3 at the end he was going to be either a hero or a goat and today he was a goat. I have no dobut he will make it up to us though.


----------



## HB

Quite frankly I think people are making too big a deal of this. Yes Vince made some questionable decisions to end the game, and no one is saying he doesnt deserve criticism, it just seems to me there are some who are actually waiting to pounce on anyone who defends Vince in this case. Tough loss, look forward to the next game, nothing said right now can change the outcome of the game.


----------



## HB

Grandmazter3 said:


> If Kidd, Jefferson did this I would have reacted the same. Vince cost us this game plain and simple. When Vince decided to take that 3 at the end he was going to be either a hero or a goat and today he was a goat. I have no dobut he will make it up to us though.


Good point, and you know what am pretty sure Vince is absolutely ready to face the consequences of that shot. You either make it or not, and for taking such a questionable shot he should be willing to own up to it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

dfunk15 said:


> look up my previous post, I wrote I was angry and upset with his decisions an the end. But with the way he played through the streak is this one 2 minute stretch reason to call him a retard ?


 No one is saying he is over all, everyone is just saying that down the stretch today, he made idiotic decisions, which I don't think there can be any solid argument against. 

No one is dismissing what he's done, they're just talking about what he did today, and particularly what he did in the final minutes. I was more then happy with his performance, but those last minutes where horrible. And at the same time, I don't think it's really fair to say "Well, he did good the last few games, so that makes him messing up today not as bad", which is seems like some are doing.


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> And your point is, well actually how many times did he go charging into the lane with those fouls


 James picked up his 5th with 3+ in the 4th, so the answer to your question would be a bit...

-Petey


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> James picked up his 5th with 3+ in the 4th, so the answer to your question would be a bit...
> 
> -Petey


Are you telling me the refs were fair in their calls today?


----------



## Omega

Dark Knight said:


> February 27, 2006. Against the Hawks. Do you remember? Jason puts up 19 points, 17 assists, 9 rebounds, and 4 steals. Misses a FT in the last minute to increase the lead to 2 instead of 3. Josh Smith ties. Hawks win in OT. Remember? Vince goes 9/24. Takes a 30 fter to end the game, and it doesn't go down. I say Vince played an awful game; is responsible for the loss. I get tons of people saying the loss is Jason's fault because of that FT. I tell them, 19/17/9/4 ain't too shabby. The game's on Vince. They said it doesn't matter, he missed the FT, I just hate Vince. I'm almost positive Phenom was one of those brilliant posters blaming Kidd and giving Vince the free pass.
> 
> So what's worse: Missing one FT to extend the lead to 2 instead of 3 or taking two horrendous fadeaways, missing a crucial FT, and taking another horrendous fadeaway, this time a 25 ft 3?
> 
> Yep, you're right, Phenom. Some fans _are_ disgusting.


 i see a huge similarity. kidd had a good game but missed a crucial FT. carter had a good game but missed crucial FT. everyone blames carter both times. if you are balming carter this time you should have blamed kidd last time.


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

Well guys it was good while it lasted, great game missed some shots down the stretch but...Nets will be fine


----------



## HB

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i see a huge similarity. kidd had a good game but missed a crucial FT. carter had a good game but missed crucial FT. everyone blames carter both times. if you are balming carter this time you should have blamed kidd last time.


Yet another good post, repped


----------



## jmk

Hbwoy said:


> Quite frankly I think people are making too big a deal of this. Yes Vince made some questionable decisions to end the game, and no one is saying he doesnt deserve criticism, it just seems to me there are some who are actually waiting to pounce on anyone who defends Vince in this case. Tough loss, look forward to the next game, nothing said right now can change the outcome of the game.


Don't take this the wrong way, because it is not meant to be offensive to you, but you are in no position to comment on what happened, having not seen it. Those last 2 minutes by Vince were probably the worst basketball I've ever seen out of a single player in such a stretch. Vince played brilliant in the first quarter. I wasn't happy when Frank took him out with 3 minutes left. The 2nd and 3rd he wasn't great, but he wasn't bad. But those last 2 minutes. My god. I just want to know what was going through his head.


----------



## jmk

Hbwoy said:


> Are you telling me the refs were fair in their calls today?


The refs were reaaaal bad in quarters 1-3, but were only pretty bad in the 4th.


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> Are you telling me the refs were fair in their calls today?


I'm used to the refs not being fair, but these clowns were completely incompetent.

They had no concept of the semicircle, couldn't figure out the out of bounds calls, and counted a shot taken 3 seconds after the buzzer.

The ****ing coach walked 15 feet out onto the floor signaling a time out and they couldn't even figure out how to call that right. A ****ING TIME OUT!!

It was a *complete amateur hour* from start to finish.


----------



## HB

Dark Knight said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, because it is not meant to be offensive to you, but you are in no position to comment on what happened, having not seen it. Those last 2 minutes by Vince were probably the worst basketball I've ever seen out of a single player in such a stretch. Vince played brilliant in the first quarter. I wasn't happy when Frank took him out with 3 minutes left. The 2nd and 3rd he wasn't great, but he wasn't bad. But those last 2 minutes. My god. I just want to know what was going through his head.


No offense taken, and I was just in time to see the missed FT and the missed 3, and you wont hear me saying those were all good decisions by Vince.


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Are you telling me the refs were fair in their calls today?


 Look. The Nets have benefits when defenders put 2 hands on Carter... James is a football player with basketball skills, how are you going to stop him without 2 hands, without using your body and doubling-tripling? They are fouls that should be called more consistently and that was my stance when Shaq was complaining. Just because they weren't called before, but called now... they are still good calls.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i see a huge similarity. kidd had a good game but missed a crucial FT. carter had a good game but missed crucial FT. everyone blames carter both times. if you are balming carter this time you should have blamed kidd last time.


kidd played well for 48 minutes and made intelligent plays throughout the game against atlanta. carter this game, completely collapsed in the last 2 minutes of the 4th quarter. 1 unforced turnover leading to a Lebron 3 point play to tie the game , back to back fade away bricked shots that could have put us on top and extend the lead, missed free throw to tie the game, missed fade away three pointer _that was contested_ with 30 seconds left in the game. He was the scape goat for this loss BECAUSE THE BALL WAS IN HIS HANDS IN THE LAST 4 MINUTES OF THE 4th QUARTER 90% of the time.


----------



## MrCharisma

MrCharisma said:


> Man...what a rough rough game. I felt like we were in control most of the time but late in the 4th it seemed like everytime we were close to putting them away with a decent 8-10 point lead they'd score some basket or get fouled. Just like when Flip hits that crazy fadaway with 7 on the shot clock when we were up 5-6. They just wouldn't go away but even so we had our chances.
> 
> VC had a very disappointing last two minutes of the game with the TO leading to the game being tied, the missed FT that would've tied the game and the 2-3 questionable jumpers...I think he just lost a bit of his confidence or focus after he missed that FT. I would've like to see VC attack the basket more when the game was on the line because I don't think he could've been stopped today on the inside. I know he missed and took a shot most didn't like but with the game on the line with a big shot needed to be made I want the ball in VC's hands. We loss, and although it ends our big streak it's not the end of the world - we have bigger things to worry about like our deep playoff run.


Good post man, repped....oh wait....


----------



## mjm1

MrCharisma said:


> Good post man, repped....oh wait....


 :biggrin: repped.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MrCharisma said:


> Good post man, repped....oh wait....


 :laugh:


----------



## jmk

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i see a huge similarity. kidd had a good game but missed a crucial FT. carter had a good game but missed crucial FT. everyone blames carter both times. if you are balming carter this time you should have blamed kidd last time.


Carter missed a FT, took 2 stupid fadeaways, turned the ball over, and took another stupid fadeaway from 25 feet out. There are similarities which is why I made the post. In both games there was a missed free throw, and in both games there was a horrible decision by Vince. It just so happens that in todays game, Vince multiplied that horrible decision by 5 and somehow managed to incorporate all of those decisions in the last 2 minutes of the game.


----------



## big furb

While it's easy to blame the loss on vince, lack of defense lost us this game (especially on the interior). If the nets could've made stops (or had the officiating been more even) we would've won regardless of vince's questionable shots at the end


----------



## Omega

mjm1 said:


> kidd played well for 48 minutes and made intelligent plays throughout the game against atlanta. carter this game, completely collapsed in the last 2 minutes of the 4th quarter. 1 unforced turnover leading to a Lebron 3 point play to tie the game , back to back fade away bricked shots that could have put us on top and extend the lead, missed free throw to tie the game, missed fade away three pointer _that was contested_ with 30 seconds left in the game. He was the scape goat for this loss BECAUSE THE BALL WAS IN HIS HANDS IN THE LAST 4 MINUTES OF THE 4th QUARTER 90% of the time.


they both ****ed up in the clutch. thats the point. am i saying carter shouldnt be jumped on or that he didnt do anything stupid? NO. but youd think he took out a gun and shot our entire team in the face. please, we were on a huge win streak and we are going to finsh strong with a probable 50 wins. let's not sweat the cavs who we probably arent even going to meet in the playoffs.


----------



## jmk

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> they both ****ed up in the clutch. thats the point.


No, it isn't. The circumstances in each case are almost entirely different.


----------



## HB

Dark Knight said:


> No, it isn't. The circumstances in each case are almost entirely different.


If Vince had made those shots, would you be complaining


----------



## Omega

Dark Knight said:


> Carter missed a FT, took 2 stupid fadeaways, turned the ball over, and took another stupid fadeaway from 25 feet out. There are similarities which is why I made the post. In both games there was a missed free throw, and in both games there was a horrible decision by Vince. It just so happens that in todays game, Vince multiplied that horrible decision by 5 and somehow managed to incorporate all of those decisions in the last 2 minutes of the game.


 please im not saying carter didnt **** up!!!! you understand that? dont tell me everything he did wrong. i know. but kidd ****ed up in ATL if you cant accept that then...


----------



## big furb

With the way the refs called this game, I'd prefer vince take those fadeaways. if he drove it in they'd have probably have called him for an offensive foul


----------



## Omega

Dark Knight said:


> No, it isn't. The circumstances in each case are almost entirely different.


 wow. they may be different but a **** is a **** up is a **** up.


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP

And to think Vince was leading Nestle's Crunch leading player coming into today  

YUCK.


----------



## jmk

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> please im not saying carter didnt **** up!!!! you understand that? dont tell me everything he did wrong. i know. but kidd ****ed up in ATL if you cant accept that then...


They're not comparable. Kidd made 1 of 2 FTs when the Nets were *up*. He increased the lead to 2. Vince tooks 2 bad fadeaways when the game was tied. He then turned the ball over. He then made 1 of 2 FTs, to keep the Nets *down* by 1. He proceeded to take and miss a horrible fadeaway 3 when we were down.

Kidd didn't become braindead in Atlanta. He missed a FT while we were up. Vince, on the other, may have well been wearing a Cavs jersey.


----------



## big furb

Would you two quit it


----------



## jmk

big furb said:


> Would you two quit it


Only for you, big furb. I'm off to the gym.


----------



## Omega

big furb said:


> Would you two quit it


 im done. we aint gonna change each others minds..


----------



## reganomics813

There were times where Larry Hughes looked like he took a closed door deal from the Nets to mess up this game so both squads had their fair share of bad play. Cleveland got their act together when they needed it and we messed up. Lebron didn't win and Vince didn't lose. The Cavs won and the Nets lost. neither guy singlehandedly did anything this game it's a team effort. When we don't play like a well rounded team on both ends of the floor we stand a much higher chance of losing games, we didn't and then we did. Vince would probably tell you himself he wish he could have made better decisions but we have to live with it because nobody can turn back time.


----------



## Vinsane

Well guess what peole live wit it if someone would have grabbed some rebounds maybe the outcome would have been different


----------



## fruitcake

someone make a game thread for the bucks game.

we gotta redeem ourselves before the media hates on us again.


----------



## Phenom Z28

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> How are nets fans wrong to be upset with a player who choked in a game? Yeah, he was great over the win streak, but today he messed up.


and what's wrong with me wanting the game to be entertaining? It's a difference in opinion, get over it.


----------



## Jizzy

How the **** could we lose this game? ****, the winning streak ends and we lose to the Cavs?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dark Knight said:


> February 27, 2006. Against the Hawks. Do you remember? Jason puts up 19 points, 17 assists, 9 rebounds, and 4 steals. Misses a FT in the last minute to increase the lead to 2 instead of 3. Josh Smith ties. Hawks win in OT. Remember? Vince goes 9/24. Takes a 30 fter to end the game, and it doesn't go down. I say Vince played an awful game; is responsible for the loss. I get tons of people saying the loss is Jason's fault because of that FT. I tell them, 19/17/9/4 ain't too shabby. The game's on Vince. They said it doesn't matter, he missed the FT, I just hate Vince. *I'm almost positive Phenom was one of those brilliant posters blaming Kidd and giving Vince the free pass.
> *
> So what's worse: Missing one FT to extend the lead to 2 instead of 3 or taking two horrendous fadeaways, turning the ball over, missing a crucial FT, and taking another horrendous fadeaway, this time a 25 ft 3?
> 
> Yep, you're right, Phenom. Some fans _are_ disgusting.


I'm almost certain I wasn't. Maybe you should do some ****ing research before naming people like that. How do you get a moderator job on this board again? Very rarely do I blame an individual player for anything, nor give that individual player complete credit for anything. Basketball is a team sport and one player doesn't win or lose anything (except Kobe verse Raptors). If it comes down to the final moments then it's the complete teams fault for making it that way from the previous 40+ minutes. I really think the Nets got screwed by the refs tonight though. Yea Carter definately had his flaws in this game, but everyone saying "this loss is on Vince" is completely out of hand. Just like it'd be out of hand if Vince had 50 or 60 and everyone was saying "This win is on Vince." It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Aurelino

fruitcake said:


> someone make a game thread for the bucks game.
> 
> we gotta redeem ourselves before the media hates on us again.


ghoti is the jinx man. Todd Mac should make the game thread!


----------



## Jizzy

I thought this game was a positive win. ****


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I've said I'll be satisfied with an 8-1 record over the final games. So here's the one. Time to win the rest of them. 

VC was particularly classy in admitting that he couldn't pull off the win. He acted like a superstar should in a loss. '"I couldn't do it, so I'll come back next time harder, and win.'


----------



## VC_15

> "I live and die with Vince Carter," Frank said. "If he felt he was open on the shot, then I support him."


I really liked what Frank said about Vince, you rarely hear coaches say anything near it. Lawrence Frank has just took a large step in terms of me respecting him.


----------



## Intense Enigma

Krstic All Star said:


> I've said I'll be satisfied with an 8-1 record over the final games. So here's the one. Time to win the rest of them.
> 
> VC was particularly classy in admitting that he couldn't pull off the win. He acted like a superstar should in a loss. '"I couldn't do it, so I'll come back next time harder, and win.'



Agree

It has been a long time since Vince blame himself for a loss.

Like you say "he acted like a superstar should do in a loss"

I think that's great to see,if you are good enough to take the glory,be good enough to take blame.

I'm proud of "Ninja head"


----------



## jmk

VC_15 said:


> I really liked what Frank said about Vince, you rarely hear coaches say anything near it. Lawrence Frank has just took a large step in terms of me respecting him.


I love Lawrence standing up for Vince in the public, but if he doesn't tell Vince to stop taking those kind of shots, we're not going to go anywhere.


----------



## HB

Dark Knight said:


> I love Lawrence standing up for Vince in the public, but if he doesn't tell Vince to stop taking those kind of shots, we're not going to go anywhere.


ACtually he did tell him to stop taking those kind of shots. Vince mentioned it in another interview a few days back


----------



## HB

jizzy said:


> I thought this game was a positive win. ****


Lol you mean a positive loss


----------



## VC_15

Dark Knight said:


> I love Lawrence standing up for Vince in the public, but if he doesn't tell Vince to stop taking those kind of shots, we're not going to go anywhere.



If he had made them, no body will be talking about how bad the shots were, and i really didn't see the shots that he took inside were bad, the three that he took was kind've fast and that's the one that really bothered me.


----------



## jmk

VC_15 said:


> If he had made them, no body will be talking about how bad the shots were, and i really didn't see the shots that he took inside were bad, the three that he took was kind've fast and that's the one that really bothered me.


I believe it was Eric Snow guarding him? When you have 3 inches and 20 pounds on a player and you settle for a 18 foot fadeaway, that's a *bad* shot.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC_15 said:


> If he had made them, no body will be talking about how bad the shots were, and i really didn't see the shots that he took inside were bad, the three that he took was kind've fast and that's the one that really bothered me.


 With the size difference between Vince and Snow and Vince's ability to score when he gets around the hoop, he could have gotten a much better shot (actually shots since he did it twice) then an off balance fade away over a smaller defender.


----------

